# West Midlands Crimbo gathering one evening



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
Thought about a nice meal for us prior to Crimbo. Had a thought for it to be around the Birmingham area. Let me have your thoughts on this and if folks are up for it I will arrange it. 8)


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

i will be up for this phil, great idea, im sure this will be a great night. i will send out some pm,s out.
What dates were you thinking of
fraser


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

YOGIBEAR said:


> i will be up for this phil, great idea, im sure this will be a great night. i will send out some pm,s out.
> What dates were you thinking of
> fraser


Phill, I'm interested but it will depend on the date and stuff.


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Let us know the dates mate! :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Date & location dependent, I might be able to make it too


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Thought it would be good on a Wednesday or Thursday in December. 
5th/6th or latest 12th/13th. I have an idea to hold it at one of three pubs all by Beechwood Audi in Halesowen. They are all very close to the M5. So good for folks to get to/leave from.
I will arrange it around whatever date the majority dictates if that's ok with everone.
I would like to throw a couple of other idea's at you for the warmer weather next year. These are:- Karting in Stourbride(Large indoor circuit), Gliding at the Long mind (Church Stretton). I did this with the Porsche club a few years ago. Also, have any of you ever fancied clay shooting. I have done this for 40 years and taught a few folks how to do it.
I have a club who would sort a novice shoot of around 50 birds for us in Redditch. This would be on a Saturday morning, or maybe even a Sunday.
Give me some feedback. I don't mind sorting things if you support me.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

The above sounds like a good crack


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi TT4PJ

I'd be up for a Clay Shoot meet in Redditch (Butlers I assume?)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Yes it is at Ian's. Keep in contact. If you have shot before we could also go to Worcester gun club at Illey. 
Roll on spring. 8)


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Cheers Phil

I was a regular - owned a 687 30" M/C Sporter for the clays and a nice little Zabala S/S sidelock for the pigeons.

Circumstances meant the guns had to go but I do fancy a knock at the clays from time to time.

Look forward to it!

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> Cheers Phil
> 
> I was a regular - owned a 687 30" M/C Sporter for the clays and a nice little Zabala S/S sidelock for the pigeons.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,
Well, you can use my Browning O/U GTI or there are a few other guys that we shoot with that willl let you loose with various guns. However, if you fancy a real challenge then how about my Marlin pump? 1950's with wood you would die for. Let me have your e-mail address and I will let you have some pics of it.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Phill

I have PM'd you.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
Have had a bit of a responce to a West Midlands Crimbo meal but nothing to write home about. So, we have two options. Have a small gathering of just the few of us or join up with TThriller at the Mid Mids Tuesday 11th idea. Let me know your thoughts and I will go from there.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya all,
> Have had a bit of a responce to a West Midlands Crimbo meal but nothing to write home about. So, we have two options. Have a small gathering of just the few of us or join up with TThriller at the Mid Mids Tuesday 11th idea. Let me know your thoughts and I will go from there.


Now there's an idea :roll: :roll:

You will all be assured of a warm welcome at our festivities at Balsall Common on Tues 11th Dec   ,whether or not the event posted here takes place.

Do add yourself to the list:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=101854

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello everyone

I need to let the restaurant know how many tables we will be needing for the Mid Mids Xmas bash.

 So anyone that is on this thread and they are interested in coming to the The George in the Tree on Tues 11th Dec, please add a post on the thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 26#1097926

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't make the 11th unfortunately, but have a good time guys n gals! Steve


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all.
As we have had a problem this time with folks for the West Midlands evening. I think we will have to join forces with Dave and his mob. 8) 
I will not know if I can be there till Friday as it depends how the job I am on at the moment goes.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya all.
> As we have had a problem this time with folks for the West Midlands evening. I think we will have to join forces with Dave and his mob. 8)
> I will not know if I can be there till Friday as it depends how the job I am on at the moment goes.


You would all be very welcome to join us, but do let me know so that I can give the restaurant adequate warning!

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

im here so dont worry, :lol: 
all things being well i should be with you as it sounds like a great night,
will let you know as we get closer to the date if there is a problem :wink: 
fraser


----------

